# My new truck



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## mike psd

ooooooo bady nice truck man !!!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

next


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

again







wesport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

xysport


----------



## theguynextdoor

Holly crap is all have to say. You got some major equipment there. Love the new dump.

Whats up with the long trailor hitch thing on the silver dump???


----------



## BlueRam2500

Sweet trucks. That quad axle is awesome!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

must have long hitch to bridge weight in montana:salute:just got 3rd loader and plow yesterday i will take pics monday


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES

wesport


----------



## mike psd

you guys have some nice toys !!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## ch973934

Nice equipment! I would hate to see that budget!

Keep up the good work!wesport


----------



## ch973934

oops...double posted


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

my 12000 sq ft shop out of room will add 10000 sq in sping







wesport---xysport


----------



## 06HD BOSS

wow....very impressive. every boy's (or man's) dream. keep up the good work bud. i would love to see some pics of that equipment at work.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

You have very nice Equipment!!!!!


----------



## chs1993

one word damn!! thats some awesome equipment, would love to play with that for a day


----------



## DBL

you have a very impessive set up.....i love it


----------



## JD Dave

That shop is beautifull and the equipment looks top notch, I'm jealous.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Tanks everyone , I am truly thankfull for all in my life I will get pics of all the plow trucks (21) and skidsteers,toolcats,4 wheelers, this week here is what i do in my free time







prsport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

another







wesport


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt

Wow, I need that shop! 
That bike would be allright too!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks everyone, I do work hard to keep all uor equipment in work ready condition


----------



## BlueLine Ent

[Insert Budwiser Commercial Music]

Today we salute you, Mr. American Dream. :salute:

But seriously WOW, thats unbelievable.

And nice stuff too!


----------



## blm86

WOW, that is an amazing business you have their. i salute you for the hard work to get there.


----------



## TEX

theguynextdoor;451164 said:


> Holly crap is all have to say. You got some major equipment there. Love the new dump.
> 
> Whats up with the long trailor hitch thing on the silver dump???


i think thats so the truck can dump then pull the trailer up and dump right beside it.

some one has their stuff together. wow great job.


----------



## chev_4x4

I am not that impressed. I have seen nicer stuff.







In my dreams. Awesome everything, look forward to the rest of the pics


----------



## New Heights

That tree spade is impresive. What are you using the large dump and pup trailer for?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I think what you put out there for your customers to see is the first and number 1 important thing you can do. I started a septic pumping company 3 yrs ago as well.trying to rais the bar in customer service and image got picked in the oct for the cover of pumper mag you can try to finde at --www.pumper.com i treat all people like i want them to treat me customers-- employes--everyone the rest will come in time maybe one day one of the snow mags will do a storey on us as well that woud be great:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

New Heights;451436 said:


> That tree spade is impresive. What are you using the large dump and pup trailer for?


rock sand dirt snow ect


----------



## New Heights

Where in MT are you working out of?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Bozeman Montana


----------



## New Heights

Nice area. I have family in Helena, we always fly into Boseman.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

no (s) its (z) Bozeman:salute: Let me know when you are here next time i will show you around


----------



## tojay22

*shop??*

did you buy your shop from one of those company's that gets all the material together, sends it to you, and all you have to do is assemble it? if so who did you use? thanks in advance for any info. Jason


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I had a local contractor buid it its a eagle span building.You should be able to finde them on the web??The whole thing is clear or full span building.no post or walls in the way, like a gymwesport


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Very nice set-up!!


----------



## tojay22

IDOCTORTREES;451530 said:


> I had a local contractor buid it its a eagle span building.You should be able to finde them on the web??The whole thing is clear or full span building.no post or walls in the way, like a gymwesport


can you post a few pics of the inside of your shop? thanks


----------



## baddboygeorge

*Wow Doc!*

Buddy I cant say anything but ,,,,, Damn you got it goin on! Its all about the show , from uniforms , to equipment , to customer service, an seems like your rocking all areas well, take care an keep up the good work Sincerely George


----------



## rabbit16

WOW! I dont think id ever leave a shop like that with all the equipment nice setup!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

*new l70 box plow waiting for new plow*

12-24-07


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

12-25-07







wesport


----------



## svelasquez

*Outstanding!!*

Well, you can color me jealous! That is some impressive fleet! Good luck in the upcoming new year!


----------



## qualitylawncare

IDOCTORTREES;451150 said:


> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wesport


holy crap 26 tires... I don't want that bill for one truck:realmad:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I know somtimes I feel I work for just the up-keep


----------



## cat320

IDOCTORTREES;467421 said:


> 12-24-07


nice machine how do you like it so far? 
What kind of options you add to the std machine equipment?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

3rd valve ----float -----sirius radio The rest was ready to go.Like it so far???


----------



## cat320

Definatly a very nice machine .I loved the L90 we used a while ago the engine was so quiet I thought and cab layout was good. the new F series must be great I know they changed the cab a little.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW, 

Looks very nice, you much be making some good coin for all that


----------



## qualitylawncare

IDOCTORTREES;467564 said:


> I know somtimes I feel I work for just the up-keep


I know the feeling man...:waving:


----------



## riverwalkland

With a company that size, there is no time to manage all the employees. How do you manage to motivate the employees to do a quality job, which you obviously do. I find the biggest problem with expansion to be finding people who actually CARE about the work you do. Profit sharing? High Pay? Extensive screening? Really good managers? Thanks -R. S. Watson


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

All of the above :salute: And most of all be humble tell them good job,thankyou and you appreciate there help.It all goes both ways most of my guys have been with me for 5 pluse years 1 more thing at the end of the plow year my wife and I take all of there wives girlfreinds ect out to dinner and thank them as well payuppayuppayup


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

You have an amazing operation! Looks like you have you foot in many related industries. Keep it up.:salute:


BTW do think the trailer hitch should be raised on that Dodge pickup so the trailer sits more level?


----------



## Duncan90si

You have a very nice (and clean) fleet. That Schwarze S348I looks like its brand new. I love the cabover sweepers. I'm hoping to get one soon and getting out of the '01 S343D I'm running right now.


----------



## ultimate plow

Wow you dont play games, thats a fleet right there.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Your recognition is appreciated. Thankyou. I am proud of all our hard work to get to this point could not do it with out my great crew wesport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Duncan90si;468068 said:


> You have a very nice (and clean) fleet. That Schwarze S348I looks like its brand new. I love the cabover sweepers. I'm hoping to get one soon and getting out of the '01 S343D I'm running right now.


Its a 2008 great equipment :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Started this company knocking doors with a snow shovel??? Stay focused payup


----------



## Diesel Sniffer

After pounding on doors with the shovel in hand, what was your next venture? What do you find to be the most profitable portion of your company? You have your hands in so many different cookie jars.........good for you. You have a lot to be proud of, congratulations on your success thus far.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Diesel Sniffer;468410 said:


> After pounding on doors with the shovel in hand, what was your next venture? What do you find to be the most profitable portion of your company? You have your hands in so many different cookie jars.........good for you. You have a lot to be proud of, congratulations on your success thus far.


I have not had a chance to show you 1/2 of what I have my hands into (septic & porta potty company / tree farm / cranes ect) Just do one thing at a time and do it better then anyone else. When I have worked as hard as I can. I work harder. I have yet to see a person keep up with me???? 19yrs before I took my first vacation I gave up everything I liked to do worked 7 days ,nights a week. And I meen everything. Most people will not do that. And thats fine then they ask why it was so easy for me :realmad: well this is why !!! Put all you can in your company NOW so later it can give back to you


----------



## lawncare18

Do you still run the spetic porta part of it.. theres some septic guys near me that make some good good money... ???


----------



## nicksplowing

VERY NICE EQUIPMENT WADE :salute:WTG ON A JOB WELL DONE GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE AND EVERYTHING THAT COMES WITH IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bribrius

your either doing really well. or your really in debt. either way i bet your really stressed. but it is a nice fleet.
you don't usually see that type of investment in a landscaping or snow removal operation so you must be doing something.


----------



## KINNCO

*Nice stuff....I'm jealous*


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

lawncare18;468528 said:


> Do you still run the spetic porta part of it.. theres some septic guys near me that make some good good money... ???


My septic truck---Driver, chris


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

1 of 2 porta potty trucks ----Driver Ray


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

2 of 2 porta potty trucks


----------



## Boycea

Very impressive setup Wade, it reflects your hard work and dedication. Btw, nice license plate on the porta potty truck haha


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks:salute: The other truck says (MAN GRVY) SMELLS LIKE MONEY


----------



## TEX

bribrius;468600 said:


> your either doing really well. or your really in debt. either way i bet your really stressed. but it is a nice fleet.
> you don't usually see that type of investment in a landscaping or snow removal operation so you must be doing something.


nerver fails............


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

????? Tex What Do You Mean


----------



## bunkers

The word 'MAC DADDY' certainly keeps coming to mind.

Nice machinery!!


----------



## cat320

from the looks of the trucks you have you do a little bit of everything. 
tree
grass 
septic
sweeper
maintence

no wounder your place is so big and needing more room .


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I try to look around when I am on a account. How many vendors??? What is it we can do to keep that work in house??? Coustomer likes it 1 vendor, 1 call, 1 tax id, 1 insurance ,1 contact. Works well for both side . One hell of a investment!! Not a jack of all trades. I hire the very best to head up each division


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I will supply if there is demand wesport


----------



## qualitylawncare

IDOCTORTREES;468822 said:


> Thanks:salute: The other truck says (MAN GRVY) SMELLS LIKE MONEY


TRD TAXI and MAN GRVY!!!! lol I almost fell out off my chair

you got a good sense of humor man wow have a beer:yow!:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ya- on the side of our trucks where we have to list the gross weight we put ### of verry gross weight


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Don't forget "caution stool bus"  My sent me that the other day. She was on her way to work and I was plowing. I told her, don't send me crap like that when I'm plowing. I just had to throw in the BAD pun.
You have one heck of an impressive fleet.


----------



## musclecarboy

TEX;468837 said:


> bribrius;468600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your either doing really well. or your really in debt. either way i bet your really stressed. but it is a nice fleet.
> you don't usually see that type of investment in a landscaping or snow removal operation so you must be doing something.
> 
> 
> 
> nerver fails............
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA who the hell is bribrius and what does he think he's acomplishing?? Seriously dude, why waste your time on the forums?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

musclecarboy;469975 said:


> HAHAHAHA who the hell is bribrius and what does he think he's acomplishing?? Seriously dude, why waste your time on the forums?


Like your name musclecarboy---Here is 1 of mine 1970 440 6 pack


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

1 more


----------



## Supper Grassy

Very nice equipment


----------



## bowtie_guy

wow very nice equipment and toys!! Obviously doing well. Keep it up.


----------



## highlander316

that 'cuda stock or do you have anything done to it? O boy, I could just imagine the sound of a nice blower on that thing


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

All I can say is you run a top notch operation!! From work to play!!! Congratulations on your hard work and success. You've accomplished what many can only dream of.  

My wife was even impressed, and you know how most woman are with "boys toys"!!


----------



## lawncare18

Any pics of skids or toolcats or excavators you may have?? keep up the nice work/equipment.


----------



## nickv13412

awesome everything, kudos to you, that cuda is sickkkk


----------



## StonewallFarms

What a fleet!!!, Thats something to be real proud of. Keep up the good work.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

lawncare18;470495 said:


> Any pics of skids or toolcats or excavators you may have?? keep up the nice work/equipment.


I dont have any excavators? and i will get some pics oftoolcats and skids tonight:salute:
here is one more toy


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

1 more


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice Fleet and Sweet Toys.........

Whats your house look like?? LOL


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

IDOCTORTREES;470865 said:


> I dont have any excavators? and i will get some pics oftoolcats and skids tonight:salute:
> here is one more toy


Plate on bike reads BOO YA


----------



## Scottscape

I'm loving the grapple truck and the rear mount elevated bucket. what industry did you start out in first? 

great looking equipment!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Tree service :salute:


----------



## Supper Grassy

Do you have fleet pic as well as pics of the shop?


----------



## ALarsh

Wow that is very impressive. Looks great


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

my new ski doo 800 summit 163


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

trailer & truck


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Supper Grassy;471893 said:


> Do you have fleet pic as well as pics of the shop?


Shop


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

IDOCTORTREES;472061 said:


> trailer & truck


Wife's barn for 2 dumb hay burners


----------



## Clapper&Company

Very Cool !!!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy

IDOCTORTREES;472071 said:


> Shop


WOW nice shop, got any interior pics

Also nice snowmobile


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Congrats on all your success! You have done very well for yourself! Do you ever have any problems with the T444E International? I want to get one in a few years and put a dump bed on it.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

not yet


----------



## nicksplowing

HEY WADE I SEE THE PETERBUILT SPADE BUT DO YOU HAVE ONE OF THESE?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Not yet  Just kidding I have no need for 1 it is very cool would like to run it


----------



## Mysticlandscape

So whats your fuel bill every month, I hate to pay mine with two trucks never mind however many you have.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

more than some make in a year


----------



## Supper Grassy

Do you have your own gas pumps?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No its cheaper here to fuel at the gas station.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

You must have an account at a specific gas station & they send you a bill for all the fuel purchased. Looks like most of it is Diesel right?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Clapper&Company;470871 said:


> Nice Fleet and Sweet Toys.........
> 
> Whats your house look like?? LOL


My home.


----------



## Scottscape

Love how everything has yellow in it, even the ISA sticker on the Dodge! Even has a suomy helmet for the ski doo... awesome awesome


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks lol

Nice home


----------



## dr.lawn21

I'll have to bring the sleds down sometime and we'll go riding.


----------



## EGLC

You've got some sweet trucks & a really nice shop!!!!


----------



## DareDog

IDOCTORTREES;472058 said:


> my new ski doo 800 summit 163


the new Rev XP sweet, how do you like it?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

40 miles on it ??? trying to go slow for my kids they just got some 550,s from santa  I will go out next weekend and get to realy try out


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My new crane just out of paint will finnish next week xysportxysport


----------



## Supper Grassy

Looks good what do you plan to use that for? can we get pics of the inside of the shop and the shop loaded w/ all equip?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

will use it for tree removal--and yes i will get pics of inside of shop about 1/2 of my equipment is inside rest wont fit out of room


----------



## Supper Grassy

where do you put everything that doesn't fit in the shop?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

In front--back--side of shop


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

Very impressive operation. Your wife must hate you.


----------



## ALarsh

Very nice! What do you do in terms of gross revenue (4-5 mil, etc)?

Do you have a full time shop mechanic?

Do you do a lot of government contracted tree work or mostly for private owners?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ALarsh;479911 said:


> Very nice! What do you do in terms of gross revenue (4-5 mil, etc)?
> 
> Do you have a full time shop mechanic?
> 
> Do you do a lot of government contracted tree work or mostly for private owners?


1. forget it

2. yes

3.all of the above

:salute:


----------



## Triple L

vary, vary, vary impressive! I wish one day I could have a operation half the size of yours... Got any tips, or words of advice you could pass on to the young guys like me... How many years have you been doing this... You said you 'gave up everthing' back in the day, working '7 days + nights a week'.. I myself have done this to, but sooo many times I ask myself, what am I doing this for??? expecially when theres not to many $ in the bank and all your friends are out having a good time and your bustin your a** till 9-10 at night... You must have felt this before...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Triple L;479931 said:


> vary, vary, vary impressive! I wish one day I could have a operation half the size of yours... Got any tips, or words of advice you could pass on to the young guys like me... How many years have you been doing this... You said you 'gave up everthing' back in the day, working '7 days + nights a week'.. I myself have done this to, but sooo many times I ask myself, what am I doing this for??? expecially when theres not to many $ in the bank and all your friends are out having a good time and your bustin your a** till 9-10 at night... You must have felt this before...


All of the above is true. I dont know if I know anything at all ??? You are welcome to call me if you wish..Wade 406-580-3221


----------



## ch973934

Great job! Love the updates and all the different equipment you have!

Could you adopt me?! HAHA!

Keep up the good work Wade!

CH


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ch973934;480083 said:


> Great job! Love the updates and all the different equipment you have!
> 
> Could you adopt me?! HAHA!
> 
> Keep up the good work Wade!
> 
> CH


Sounds like if I adopt you I could use all my kids as cheap labor--ha,ha


----------



## rustyb265

Keep your equipment pics coming please!!! Your trucks are awsome.


----------



## PORTER 05

i second that!---CAN you PLEASE ADOPT me too!!!

wouldnt mind living out there either...

lol but i dont want to run the seppy trucks --- loaders would be just fine though!!!!!!


seroiusly....... amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoneDevil

to hell with adopting do you have a daughter thats about 25 and single


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Wade what kind of beverage was that in your hand and I may take you up on the offer to call you to try and get some info/pointers from ya..... by the way nice fleet


----------



## bossplwr09

WOW!..! i don't think i've ever seen anything as impressive as that! get some pics up of the whole fleet ASAP. It looks like you've worked hard am i happy that you're reaping the benefits now!


----------



## ch973934

You really don't have to adopt me either, and you wouldn't have to use me as cheap labor...keep your equipment up-to-date and in that nice of shape, hell I'll work for free and I'll fly myself out there too! 

PLEASE keep those picks coming when you have a chance! 

Thanks,
CH


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks guys it means alot to here from people in our line of work xysport THANKYOU


----------



## rustyb265

Wade,

Can you give us some more pics? Pics of anything. I for one check your thread every day for more pics. You have amazing stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirt digger

not to hi-jack your thread here...you have some awesome stuff, i just like to see others in the "turd hurding" business too...heres our Pete on the day we took delivery


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

rustyb265;484212 said:


> Wade,
> 
> Can you give us some more pics? Pics of anything. I for one check your thread every day for more pics. You have amazing stuff. Thanks for sharing.


here is what we use to put ice melt down on our big accounts side walks ride on honda moter spread from 3 to 20 ft


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

mike psd;451146 said:


> ooooooo bady nice truck man !!!!


damn, what are you plowing rice burners ! What engine is in that thing? I dont think i could even use that big of a machine in NJ, unless you had a huge mall parking lot or something that was empty, looks like fun though


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

06HD BOSS;451223 said:


> wow....very impressive. every boy's (or man's) dream. keep up the good work bud. i would love to see some pics of that equipment at work.


sure is, to have a building of that size in dirty jersey youd need about 4 million dollars worth of property zoned commercial alone  nice stuff


----------



## Supper Grassy

How many Trucks are you up to?
also How many "Divisions" do you run?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

As sad as this sounds I wuold need to go out and count


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

2 of our toolcats w/brooms for side walks wesport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

dirt digger;484322 said:


> not to hi-jack your thread here...you have some awesome stuff, i just like to see others in the "turd hurding" business too...heres our Pete on the day we took delivery


sure like your truck :salute:


----------



## Supper Grassy

That many Huh.


How do you like the tool cat?
Any full fleet pics or pics of inside of shop yet?



sorry if i am asking so much


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

will post shop pics trying to get everything together at 1 time for fleet pic love the toool cats


----------



## EGLC

TWO TOOLCATS!!!!!! Man I soooo wish I was you. lol


----------



## cat320

EGLC;484572 said:


> TWO TOOLCATS!!!!!! Man I soooo wish I was you. lol


I'm sure he's saying the same thing lol all the toys look great but i bet he's always got something on his mind with an operation that big. I know my buddies do and they only have 17 trucks on the road .


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

cat320;484632 said:


> I'm sure he's saying the same thing lol all the toys look great but i bet he's always got something on his mind with an operation that big. I know my buddies do and they only have 17 trucks on the road .


true true true no minde left:crying:


----------



## dr.lawn21

Wade, how do your guys like the Prema-Green? I am looking at buying a Magnum in the next month.


----------



## bossplowguy

Nice nice equipment, that Kenworth w 9 would be a real snow dozer if it had a blade, might have some clearance issues tho


----------



## Runner

Wade, I would just like to express my appreciation for you taking your time and posting your pics and info. It truly is breathtaking, and let's face it....it is inspiring (for lack of better words) Definitely keep up the good work. 
Dr. Lawn, I'm not sure I've ever seen you on LS before. Is this your name over there, also?


----------



## topdj

someone won the lottery and started a tree biz


----------



## rustyb265

Wade,

Do you have a web site wecan check out? Thanks


----------



## dr.lawn21

Runner;487494 said:


> Wade, I would just like to express my appreciation for you taking your time and posting your pics and info. It truly is breathtaking, and let's face it....it is inspiring (for lack of better words) Definitely keep up the good work.
> Dr. Lawn, I'm not sure I've ever seen you on LS before. Is this your name over there, also?


Yeah, although i don't post much stuff over there during the winter. ( i'm kind of addicted to this site this time of year )


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

dr.lawn21;486810 said:


> Wade, how do your guys like the Prema-Green? I am looking at buying a Magnum in the next month.


this our 2nd we love them you can come down and demo mine befor you buy if you like


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

rustyb265;487631 said:


> Wade,
> 
> Do you have a web site wecan check out? Thanks


Im building it now the address is www.ARBOR-MEDIC.COM


----------



## John Mac

Wade, just came across this thread today and what a impressive operation you got going! 
Thanks for taking the time to post the photos! Do you ever wonder if you are going to fast, I think that sometimes. but so far have gone on faith that things will just keep growing. I own a excavating company and not buying equipment is the hardest thing to do sometimes. I have a very good friend in the excavating business, trucking, and owns a gravel pit and he is always telling me "don't buy anymore stuff, get all you equipment paid for" I know this is never going to happen so I tend to be more of an optimist and keep expanding, banks have lots of money, but I second guess myself often. This year I looked at a couple site work jobs that were just to big to do with the equipment, people, and cash flow I have and turned them down. This has bothered me, and wondering if I could be slowing down the growth to much. What I have said to others is I want to get real good, the best, at the level I am at before moving on to the next. How many years if you don't mind saying have you been at it,.is it family business, any brothers, father etc.? If this is a first generation business, if it is, boy thats awesome. Only in the USA!
Good bank credit is key, when I started I could not go out and buy what I own now so having good credit and some start up money is the only way iMO.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

John Mac;487849 said:


> Wade, just came across this thread today and what a impressive operation you got going!
> Thanks for taking the time to post the photos! Do you ever wonder if you are going to fast, I think that sometimes. but so far have gone on faith that things will just keep growing. I own a excavating company and not buying equipment is the hardest thing to do sometimes. I have a very good friend in the excavating business, trucking, and owns a gravel pit and he is always telling me "don't buy anymore stuff, get all you equipment paid for" I know this is never going to happen so I tend to be more of an optimist and keep expanding, banks have lots of money, but I second guess myself often. This year I looked at a couple site work jobs that were just to big to do with the equipment, people, and cash flow I have and turned them down. This has bothered me, and wondering if I could be slowing down the growth to much. What I have said to others is I want to get real good, the best, at the level I am at before moving on to the next. How many years if you don't mind saying have you been at it,.is it family business, any brothers, father etc.? If this is a first generation business, if it is, boy thats awesome. Only in the USA!
> Good bank credit is key, when I started I could not go out and buy what I own now so having good credit and some start up money is the only way iMO.


John , Call me I will be glad to talk to about what ever you want my cell # 406-580-3221xysport


----------



## gump

Wade you ever thought of getting into blacktop? with your resources you could kick some asphalt.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

gump;487932 said:


> Wade you ever thought of getting into blacktop? with your resources you could kick some asphalt.


No we do lot maint and thats it. sweeping ,striping ,ect have some freinds that pave we use them if its more than a pach or somthing small


----------



## theguynextdoor

That is one impressive operation you have there. Looks like you keep everything very well kept. Can't wait to see the pics of the shop interior. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jt13speed

You got really nice collection of equipment man. Is there any way you could get a picture of the pick-up trucks lined up?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

im trying to do just that cant seem to get them all togethor


----------



## Runner

What the HECK!!!!!!!!!!
I just brought this up to show my girlfriend, and all there is is squares that say photobucket - "bandwidth exceeded"....Get "Pro version now". PLEASE tell me these pics are still on here somewhere!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Runner;498319 said:


> What the HECK!!!!!!!!!!
> I just brought this up to show my girlfriend, and all there is is squares that say photobucket - "bandwidth exceeded"....Get "Pro version now". PLEASE tell me these pics are still on here somewhere!


I dont know ??? I can see all the pics fine? :salute: Whent back a few pages I can see them ?


----------



## Scottscape

hey wade, I was looking at the grapple truck and I noticed the sign attached to the bed. I've been looking for that type of material around here so my letter guy can do that to stick on our trailers. Is it wood with a plastic overlay, corrugated plastic? thanks


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Scottscape;498620 said:


> hey wade, I was looking at the grapple truck and I noticed the sign attached to the bed. I've been looking for that type of material around here so my letter guy can do that to stick on our trailers. Is it wood with a plastic overlay, corrugated plastic? thanks


it is plastic with aluminim overlay


----------



## mike33087

as far as pickup trucks go you seem to have a mix of ford and dodge.... which seems to be the better of the two. im planning on buying a new pickup at the end of the summer and i am really stuck between the dodge and ford.... what one seems to hold up better ?


----------



## ZoomByU

Sweet toys I mean equipment.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

mike33087;498720 said:


> as far as pickup trucks go you seem to have a mix of ford and dodge.... which seems to be the better of the two. im planning on buying a new pickup at the end of the summer and i am really stuck between the dodge and ford.... what one seems to hold up better ?


Dodge less cost in maintance


----------



## ctd992500

Hey wade if you don't mind me asking when u started did you have a decent amount of money to go into busniess with or just go all out trying to get your busniess off the ground.
I just wondering because I got bout little over a year left on my contract left with the military then I want to try and start my own busniess. Any info you could pass on would be great thank you. 

Will:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ctd992500;499013 said:


> Hey wade if you don't mind me asking when u started did you have a decent amount of money to go into busniess with or just go all out trying to get your busniess off the ground.
> I just wondering because I got bout little over a year left on my contract left with the military then I want to try and start my own busniess. Any info you could pass on would be great thank you.
> 
> Will:salute:


No i did not have $$$$ . I had a overwellming need to succeed  Call me i will explain 406-580-3221 :salute: Spite is a great motivator wesport


----------



## ameyerman

wow................thaaaatt iiisss awsome!!! never in my life have i seen company trucks that clean meaning dent, strach, and dirt less!!! do you make the driver's clean them or do have a cleaning company come in and clean them? great job man!! if i didn't stay so far away i would have to come and see it in person because your stuff is just great. thankx for the great pics.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

we clean them every time they are returned to the shop. thankyou:salute:


----------



## Fordtruckman88

id love to see the inside of that shop beautiful equipment


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Come on out this way? I will show you around


----------



## bosslover

wade thats a hell of a business you got there me and my buddy are in the process in starting a property maintenance business. seeing what you have is very impressive and will show us if we work our tails off what we can have some day. 
thats an awesome fleet and a sweet shop 
mike,


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Good luck to you sir :salute:


----------



## qualitylawncare

hey Wade--

How's the website coming?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I went to another company? so far so good I think it will be up in 3 weeks. Thanks hope all is well with you.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

New one :salute:


----------



## yancy

you have a great looking fleet!


----------



## Boycea

I love the yellow fender trim.


----------



## Humvee27

*Holy trucks Treeboy.....*

Now thats what I call a fleet....Nice! I've been working on my own for about 12 years and I'm finally moving up to have a employee or two this summer....Your fleet inspires all of us...I love America.ussmileyflag


----------



## Smokinlbz06

ussmileyflagVery nice equipment and congratulations on your sucess. Truly Inspiring:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I love what I do :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

NEW CRANE FOR TREE SIDE OF BUISNESS


----------



## Peterbilt

Nice stuff you got here. Hoow do you like the Daniels plow on that Volvo of yours?

Thinking of getting one for mine.

Peterbilt


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I have both box plow and angle plow the box plow is ok? Needs to have some up grades to cutting edg to agressave The angle plow is GREAT We have two box plows and one angle plow Wadexysport


----------



## Peterbilt

I am looking at the angle plow with the folding ends. I think that set up would work real sweet in some of my larger acounts.

J.


----------



## rebelplow

I love the color scheme you have going. What parts are you going to paint yellow on the crane? 
Oh yeah, is it just me, or did the ball already give your grill a smack? It looks dented already


----------



## ch973934

Again, Wade! Great stuff, I like the Pete. Can't wait to see the paint job. Does look like the grill ate the ball once though.

Keep it up and keep 'em coming!

CH


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Ya the grill took a hit,I have a new one on the way. I am going to paint fenders and out riggers yellow.wesport


----------



## plowindiesel

now thats an equipment fleet right there


----------



## ctd992500

u really have got some bad a$$ their. It's so nice you almost got to hate getting it dirty. :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We work it all everyday. We wash it all everyday :salute:


----------



## ctd992500

Your poor pocket book not only how bad fuel prices are right now, but all that water to wash that many vehicles and equipment. If I was you i don't think i could look at the bills just have the secertary cut the checks and let me know where we stand at the end of the week. Good luck and keep those beatiful picks comin!!! :waving: :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My wife does all the books I dont look at them she tells me if we can or if we cant . The water I use is off a well so no charge for water just power to run pump. Fuel is a killer now we add to our hr fee to cover cost about 3% per year wesport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Done,


----------



## rebelplow

That color scheme really looks great!


----------



## nepmgmt

very nice trucks. do you do the painting inhouse or do you sent it out to get done and the lettering to is that done in house or sent out.


----------



## kemmer

looks nice, should of had arbor medic go across the boom too


----------



## JD Dave

That Pete looks sweet!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thankyou sir got to use it today


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks nice Wade how tall will it go?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

92 ft it is nice .Everyday I wounder how I got along with out it


----------



## ultimate plow

sweeeeet!! very very nice wade


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I like how on the boom? if thats what its called... it tells you how high it is....


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

we do all paint in house,.sub the lettering out to a guy we have used for 15 yrs. We will logo to boom soon my guy just has not had time.Thanks Wade Dooley


----------



## Supper Grassy

Wade,
i said it before and i will say it again
NICE EQUPIMENT


----------



## DBL

Supper Grassy;554663 said:


> Wade,
> i said it before and i will say it again
> NICE EQUPIMENT


yeah same here


----------



## dr.lawn21

Hey Wade, it's been a while for this thread (plus I love to get inspired by pics of your equipment). Any new addidions?


----------



## mortician79

Very nice gear, anything new you want to show us?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Hi, Nice to hear from you some new equipment this year I will get some pics.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Very very nice, all of it. Cant wait to see more and how bout those inside pics and the whole fleet together??


----------



## Supper Grassy

Wade Nice Crane


----------



## bakerc8

I whant to do arbery to so it looks cool and nice stuff do you even youse the bucks sine you got the cranes


----------



## Fordtruckman88

Wade, love to see the inside of that shop.


----------



## DBL

to go along with all your nice stuff, it really looks like your guys take care of everything you have


----------



## nbenallo33

sweet nice pics and nice equipment... looks like your ready for some snow


----------



## 2500hdFisher

Hey Wade just wanted to say i love all of your equipment and wanted to share some of our trucks at one of my good friends businesses he owns a company called Precision Tree Experts here in CT and invented his own crane body they work real nice and almost look as good as your trucks www.jmactrucks.com is his site.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

That is a great truck. I might rear mount our grapple?I would like to have more reach. Wade


----------



## Supper Grassy

Wade, 
How many Companies do you Run?
what do you use the toolcats for in the summer


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

3 companies. we do not use winter equipment in the summer


----------



## Supper Grassy

On the First page i saw the enclosed trailer what goes in there


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

lawn care equipment


----------



## 2500hdFisher

Yeah that KW is great it has the reach to load a towed chipper which is why Jeff likes the rear mount crane invention his log truck which is also a KW has the same crane just instead of full sides it has the bars for carrying a log load in the open


----------



## scitown

Nice setup. Thanks for the pics. Do you still work in the field?


----------



## pitrack

Beautiful. That, my friends is motivation for me:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

scitown;599437 said:


> Nice setup. Thanks for the pics. Do you still work in the field?


everyday:salute:


----------



## Kreft

Can you post some pictures of your dirt moving equipment? And whats inside the trailer?


----------



## Kreft

What kind of mowers?


----------



## bakerc8

can you tell me wether or not you use your bucket truck now you have your crane?


----------



## EGLC

bakerc8;606047 said:


> can you tell me wether or not you use your bucket truck now you have your crane?


yah, that bucket truck is still being used daily......my buddy has a very large tree co. and he has 2 buckets and 1 crane and even when the crane is on the job the bucket still gets used.....think about it, climber in bucket or tree & crane is holding a log or branch....


----------



## RichG53

A lot of money in tree hugging...


----------



## howesyouryard

Wow, are you pruning money tree's? You have some REALLY nice equipment.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

very impressive, ive worked my ass off like you,, i thought for years i wanted exactly what you have, but i figured how big do i really want to be, its hard if you dont have good employees. so instead of building the company bigger i built my house and just paid it off. i dont know if it was the smart thing to do but it felt kinda good? 

i see you like your toys to as i am a big kid, who had all girls, no boys to spoil so i spoil my self, do you get to enjoy your toys or are you an owner? are you overwhelmed at work or is your staff capable if you bail to get out in the powder?

do you pick out your fleet or do you have a service manager? taht would be a fun job?

is the ridin out there really that good lol. one of these days thats the trip for me?

i wish you much success in your future endeavors------- scott


----------



## farmerkev

IPLOWSNO;607690 said:


> very impressive, ive worked my ass off like you,, i thought for years i wanted exactly what you have, but i figured how big do i really want to be, its hard if you dont have good employees. so instead of building the company bigger i built my house and just paid it off. i dont know if it was the smart thing to do but it felt kinda good?
> 
> i see you like your toys to as i am a big kid, who had all girls, no boys to spoil so i spoil my self, do you get to enjoy your toys or are you an owner? are you overwhelmed at work or is your staff capable if you bail to get out in the powder?
> 
> do you pick out your fleet or do you have a service manager? taht would be a fun job?
> 
> is the ridin out there really that good lol. one of these days thats the trip for me?
> 
> i wish you much success in your future endeavors------- scott


It might take a while to answer ALL those questions.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Yes-Yes and yes.


----------



## alpinesealcorp

real nice outfit


----------



## plowindiesel

wade, your operation is a huge inspiration for a 20 year old kid who wants to get into that line of work. keep the pics coming and i would love to see the inside of that gigantic shop. thanks again


kyle


----------



## shade tree

one word comes to mind! W O W!!! you have a real nice set up with equipment!


----------



## infineon954

Yep! I'm jealous. Hey, you hiring climbers?? J/K


----------



## Oak Hills

wade i love your operation it takes a lot of time to own 3 businesses congrats on all your success


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks we do try hard .It is nice to here it from others in our industry. Wade


----------



## Craaaig

Gorgeous fleet Wade, something to be proud of.


----------



## Pert Snow

THATS SOME KICK A** EQUIP. RIGHT THERE))))))) WE SHOULD BE SEEING YOU ON extreme loggers on discovery soon lol


----------



## CityGuy

Like the International!!


----------



## Lencodude

Nice equipement.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hot Damn, I love it all! 
I like you, you remind me of me!:salute:


----------



## musclecarboy

Read thru it again, very nice setup! I'm thinking of getting into the biz, applied for Urban Arboriculture to a college in my city. Toronto is 2nd or 3rd greenest 1mil+ population city in North America with plans to become #1, so there's definitly a market for the work.

Hows '09 looking for you? Any new equipment?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Hey Wade how do you like the Daniels plows? I am looking at getting a box plow next year. But the Daniels wing plow w/ pusher kit looks that might be better.


----------



## show-n-go

awsome business and thanks for all the pics and info.. congrats on your success... how many salespeople do you have out there selling for your company's?

keep the pics coming


----------



## dirt digger

on that '07 Dodge what size tires you running?...do you have a level kit on it too?


----------



## ColumbiaLand

old awesome thread back to life


----------



## Craaaig

yes please, lets have some updates Wade


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Hey guys, Hope all is well we have been working alot here I will get some of our new equipment pics asap. wade


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Dirt tires are a 285 and I do run level kits in all of them


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Wade, do you watch American Loggers on Discovery chanel? LOL :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Have not-------- Will check it out now


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

TurfSolutionsMN;754802 said:


> Hey Wade how do you like the Daniels plows? I am looking at getting a box plow next year. But the Daniels wing plow w/ pusher kit looks that might be better.


I like the push plow with wings better


----------



## ColumbiaLand

glad to see your back wade, you have some nice stuff, I'm getting ready to build a shop made from a prefab steel building.about 5000 square feet so start with plenty of room to add more later. Any brand you would suggest and do or don'ts of using steel? Thanks Collin


----------



## MaineF250

creativedesigns;802191 said:


> Hey Wade, do you watch American Loggers on Discovery chanel? LOL :salute:


those guys are cousins of mine, they say they like doing the show and make more money that way than they do cutting wood


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ColumbiaLand;802242 said:


> glad to see your back wade, you have some nice stuff, I'm getting ready to build a shop made from a prefab steel building.about 5000 square feet so start with plenty of room to add more later. Any brand you would suggest and do or don'ts of using steel? Thanks Collin


call me I will be glad to tell you what I know..406-580-3221


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

MaineF250;802259 said:


> those guys are cousins of mine, they say they like doing the show and make more money that way than they do cutting wood


that sounds great send them my way


----------



## Triple L

I was surprised... Aparantly there only making $30 a ton... Seems like alot of work and equipment to tied up


----------



## 2005_Sierra

who gets the privilege to polish the aluminum on the trucks? and i must say you have some beautiful trucks and equipment.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

2005_Sierra;803253 said:


> who gets the privilege to polish the aluminum on the trucks? and i must say you have some beautiful trucks and equipment.


i have to agree some of the best looking truck I have seen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmmm, not sure where I've been. First time I looked through this thread.

Beautiful fleet Wade.

Living in God's country, awesome business, talk about the American dream. 

Congrats.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah This is the first time I have seen this thread too.

Nice equipment!

Can you help me write my business plan? LOL


----------



## 2005_Sierra

also are the trucks waxed or does the paint have that much shine OR is it just the pictures making them look like that?


----------



## ColumbiaLand

So you have any of those pictures?


----------



## unit28

IDOCTORTREES;451448 said:


> Bozeman Montana


{sorry had to post before reading more...have to go back to page 3 now}....2007?

Love the sceanery up there.
I drove from Yellowstone WY to Bozeman MT on one road at night.
Saw many many many white crosses along the way...scarry.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Holy Cow! What a bunch of equipment. Now you just need some tow trucks.


----------



## w4hyi

Nice equipment but where's the pictures of the inside of the shop


----------



## 2brothersyc

this is some of the nicest stuff i have seen in a wile. how do you handle such a large business?


----------



## Elite_Maint

This is some amazing equipment!.. good work!


----------



## TGM

just subscribing. i've been skimming through this thread. it's nice to see somebody who have put in a lot of hard work and come out with an incredible business(es)


----------



## ColumbiaLand

so you got those pics of the new equipment wade?


----------



## OhioPlower

How is that dodge cab and chassis running thats you bought?


----------



## 87chevy

Really nice equipment Wade. I must say I'm happy for you and hope someday I can be in your position :salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

lawnproslawncar;972524 said:


> Holy Cow! What a bunch of equipment. Now you just need some tow trucks.


bought 3 last summer Bozeman Towing


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

OhioPlower;1009002 said:


> How is that dodge cab and chassis running thats you bought?


its great


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Here is a 4x4 5500 i just had built auto loader with a side puller.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## 2005_Sierra

IDOCTORTREES;1011613 said:


> bought 3 last summer Bozeman Towing


very nice looking truck. that a 10 ton wrecker?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

12 ton twin line 6k underlift


----------



## 2005_Sierra

how many trucks do you have now?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

32===35 ? for all 3


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That is some very ncie equipment and nice shop too.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

as always more nice equipment Wade!!! Is there anything you can't do?? haha But seriously what are the chances on getting some pictures of inside the office and shop????


----------



## SIWEL

Wade your buisness is out of control. I think I speak for everyone saying that you are as successful as everyone here wants to be. I wish i was nearby to meet you and talk.

-Ryan


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Creek View Prop;1011704 said:


> Wade your buisness is out of control. I think I speak for everyone saying that you are as successful as everyone here wants to be. I wish i was nearby to meet you and talk.
> 
> -Ryan


X2-Congradulations on your success Wade. I hope all of the sacrifices you have had to make along the way are paying off. Continued success.


----------



## TGM

how do you go about hiring and interviewing the right people? it seems that's the problem with a lot of businesses out my way... it's hard to find the right people which often hurts their reputation when things go bad.

you must be a good guy to work for! ...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

TGM;1011945 said:


> how do you go about hiring and interviewing the right people? it seems that's the problem with a lot of businesses out my way... it's hard to find the right people which often hurts their reputation when things go bad.
> 
> you must be a good guy to work for! ...


I will always do it myself before i settle for a bad employee.Sometimes it takes a long time to get the right guy or gal it pays off at the end. We do treat everyone here very well. Im onley as good as they want to be.


----------



## Lil' Danny

So when the police and fire department can't handle it, do they call you guys ? I had a buddy visit Bozeman and from what I understand it wasn't all that big !


----------



## OhioPlower

I like that dodge, I might have to look into getting one.


----------



## OhioPlower

How many miles do you got on it now?


----------



## blk90s13

Great looking equipment, try to get us a group picture with all of them one shot


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

OhioPlower;1012629 said:


> How many miles do you got on it now?


1700 miles on it.Maybe 4 hrs on plow and sander Just did not use it. If you want it. I will sell it . Truck / plow/ sander/ ect $50.000
406-580-3221


----------



## Mvplc2010

Yo. Nice equipment. love that new bump. How you like the pull behind plow one the tow.


----------



## the new boss 92

nice looks fleets, do you have a daily drive or do you just pick what company truck you want to drive home?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Daily driver is a chevrolet 09 Ltz crew cab short box 4x4 duramax


----------



## Scottscape

man you have all the toys. best equipment I've seen in a long time. do you still have the septic trucks you posted on arboristsite? How are you doing with that? I thought about putting my hand into it


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Scottscape;1013025 said:


> man you have all the toys. best equipment I've seen in a long time. do you still have the septic trucks you posted on arboristsite? How are you doing with that? I thought about putting my hand into it


Yep still have them


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## theguynextdoor

Very impressive business Wade. What are your different divisions? Lawn maint, tree service, towing, septic, plowing? Seems like a lot to manage.


----------



## BSDeality

TRD TAXI ! that's great. Beautiful trucks.


----------



## Mark13

Mvplc2010;1012863 said:


> Yo. Nice equipment. love that new bump. How you like the pull behind plow one the tow.


Spelling isn't your specialty is it?



BSDeality;1013082 said:


> TRD TAXI ! that's great. Beautiful trucks.


:laughing: I got a kick out of that also.


----------



## hlntoiz

IDOCTORTREES;1012856 said:


> 1700 miles on it.Maybe 4 hrs on plow and sander Just did not use it. If you want it. I will sell it . Truck / plow/ sander/ ect $50.000
> 406-580-3221


PM Sent with my email. I would love to talk to you about it.

PS been to Bozman when I was at school in NEB. Spent Thanks giving there with a friend and his family. Absolutely love it and wouldn't mind going back.


----------



## Jelinek61

Amazing outfit you got yourself, what brand of plow is that on the International 7500 w/ the Warren dump body thats on the first page?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

heinki plow on the 7500


----------



## Bigmatt0711

I just finished reading all 17 pages. Wade it’s truly a great thing to see all of you hard work pay off. You’ve got a great looking company there. Best of luck in the future!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks , Best of luck to you all. Stay safe. Wade


----------



## SIWEL

I don't know if you already went thru this, but how did you get started? Did you always have a shop? What was your buisness like before you were this big?


----------



## JustMag

Creek View Prop;1014133 said:


> I don't know if you already went thru this, but how did you get started? Did you always have a shop? What was your buisness like before you were this big?


I just went through the entire thread, and unless I missed it, he never did say how he got started.


----------



## WilliamOak

Wade-
Very impressive! I can't believe I never saw this thread before...
My grandparents used to live in Twin Bridges and we would always fly into Bozman when we came out to visit. Beautiful area you have out there!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Creek View Prop;1014133 said:


> I don't know if you already went thru this, but how did you get started? Did you always have a shop? What was your buisness like before you were this big?


Started with nothing.... 
knocking doors trying to trim a hedge bought a flat bed truck kept going from there.
Did not have a shop. Hell did not have anything to put in one. My wife and I would work 24/7 for first 12 yrs. No days for play none just work and more work . Most people are not willing to do this .Lived in a 10 wide mobile home. Grew up hand to mouth just always wanted more for my wife and kids. I am THANKFUL Wade


----------



## Mark13

IDOCTORTREES;1014431 said:


> Started with nothing....
> knocking doors trying to trim a hedge bought a flat bed truck kept going from there.
> Did not have a shop. Hell did not have anything to put in one. My wife and I would work 24/7 for first 12 yrs. No days for play none just work and more work . Most people are not willing to do this .Lived in a 10 wide mobile home. Grew up hand to mouth just always wanted more for my wife and kids. I am THANKFUL Wade


Hat's off to you Wade. Not many people could have turned your former situation into what you turned it into. :salute:


----------



## TGM

wade, has the economy affected your business in any sort of way?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We are down 20% I carry very little debt so its all good. I remember the 80s..


----------



## hlntoiz

Wade, Are you interested in talking about that 5500?


----------



## theguynextdoor

IDOCTORTREES;1014431 said:


> Started with nothing....
> knocking doors trying to trim a hedge bought a flat bed truck kept going from there.
> Did not have a shop. Hell did not have anything to put in one. My wife and I would work 24/7 for first 12 yrs. No days for play none just work and more work . Most people are not willing to do this .Lived in a 10 wide mobile home. Grew up hand to mouth just always wanted more for my wife and kids. I am THANKFUL Wade


Is your wife the VP? How has working together on the business worked for you? How do you separate the work from personal life?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My wife is the vp. She does everything that has anything to do with the money.We do get along very well. She mt best friend and a great boss . lol


----------



## Stik208

Mark13;1013091 said:


> Spelling isn't your specialty is it?


This made me LOL.


----------



## PTSolutions

i want that older f350srw Wade! that thing looks mint!

love your wreckers as well, nothing like a clean professional outfit! any pics with the plows on em? id be interested in your dodge if you werent so far away!


----------



## towpro570

pm me if you need a tow truck operator any rollbacks? nice equipment & shop


----------



## JaimeG

You have some awesome equipment! It'd be very cool to see an aerial photo of all your equipment lined up next to each other.


----------



## prostk2

Very nice set up!!!! It is good to see people willing to work for things they want and for success!!! Congrats and I hope the rest of 2010 is profitable!!!! Also what type pf tree microinjection do you use and what is the most common tree problem you see there is Mont. ? Thanks


----------



## sven_502

I can't believe I missed this thread, just read the whole thing, and all I can really say is, damn. I love how clean all of your trucks are. You should post a pic of your chevrolet or maybe your first truck if you have one. I got a good laugh when the one guy said you should get into towing, bam, next post you bought 3 wreckers last summer. My hat's off to you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Figure I would add mine. Just found this thread. You have some great equipment.


----------



## teamgreendude

Hey wade any new pics yet, also how many skids, saws and mowers do you own ?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

lots more pics to come, I have bought much this year


----------



## 04chevy2500

cant wait to see them all!


----------



## SIWEL

any updates?


----------



## BMB Plowing

You know, whenever you ask bigger companies like this how they got started the story always is "I walked 10 miles knocking on doors to shovel the driveway or mow the lawn" or one of my old bosses story "At age 12 I tied a rope around my little lawn mower and mowed lawns for $5 a pop and saved all my money...." Which is all well and fine, if that's really how your company came about. BUT, I think Wade has us all fooled. He's probably a bank robber or runs a drug cartel out of mexico or something. I'm just kidding, and I hope you don't take offense Wade, but you just don't see companies like this everyday, at least I don't. In New York there are some tree companies as big as yours, but they don't take care of their fleet or employees as well as you seem to.
I read through the whole thread just now, and just like everyone else has said, you truly have a great enterprise there. You should consider getting into the roll off business, or trash disposal, that seems like it might be up your alley.

anyways, MORE PICTURES!!! Lets see some of that snow equipment at work!


----------



## csx5197

weren't you guys the company that had that video of all your equipment on a runway or something? It was like 2 miles worth of equipment or something? If not, does anyone remember this. I wanted to see that video again


----------



## KMBertog

FANTASTIC LOOKING FLEET YOU HAVE WADE!!!! 

Where in Montana are you? I lived in Kalispell for a couple of years.


----------



## WilliamOak

csx5197;1143900 said:


> weren't you guys the company that had that video of all your equipment on a runway or something? It was like 2 miles worth of equipment or something? If not, does anyone remember this. I wanted to see that video again


That was arctic snow and ice right here in IL, search it on youtube.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

GOOOOOOTTTT DAMMNNNNNNN, that operation is massive!! I want to be like you when I grow up! Im 19 lol


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1014170 said:


> Wade-
> Very impressive! I can't believe I never saw this thread before...
> My grandparents used to live in Twin Bridges and we would always fly into Bozman when we came out to visit. Beautiful area you have out there!


Bozeman, Big Sky, Dillon, Twin Bridges, Butte.... All are beautiful! I lived in Kalispell and Butte for a couple years. Headed to Kalispell next summer for a wedding, can't wait!


----------



## WilliamOak

KMBertog;1144079 said:


> Bozeman, Big Sky, Dillon, Twin Bridges, Butte.... All are beautiful! I lived in Kalispell and Butte for a couple years. Headed to Kalispell next summer for a wedding, can't wait!


We have some pictures that should be on a calendar looking out of my grandparents back yard into the mountain ranges. Unfortunately my grandfather passed recently and my grandmother now lives in Huntley. Quite the change in scenery lol. Some of the weather they would have out there is nuts!


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1144116 said:


> We have some pictures that should be on a calendar looking out of my grandparents back yard into the mountain ranges. Unfortunately my grandfather passed recently and my grandmother now lives in Huntley. Quite the change in scenery lol. Some of the weather they would have out there is nuts!


My first winter in Kalispell, we had over 400 inches of snow. Too bad I wasn't a plow driver when I was living out there


----------



## WilliamOak

I remember hearing of days where it would go from 70* to 12" of snow in under 24 hours. Maybe not quite that drastic but damn near it!


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1144135 said:


> I remember hearing of days where it would go from 70* to 12" of snow in under 24 hours. Maybe not quite that drastic but damn near it!


And the exact opposite.

One weekend I was snowboarding on Saturday and was playing golf in shorts on Sunday


----------



## Bigmatt0711

Anything new this year?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Ya bought a 2006 case 621d w/2000 hrs going to put a 14ft sectional plow on it. 1 more toolcat and 2 more trucks w/Boss plows and daniels pull plows


----------



## SIWEL

Lets see them...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Well the loader is at, Titan equipment checking it over. toolcat is at Kamp implament getting upfits. Trucks I will not buy for another month so. Plows are here.


----------



## toroplowman

how many pieces of equipment do you have total from every company you own..? nice trucks


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I dont know??? I would have to count. Lots and Lots


----------



## mercer_me

Just noticed this thread. You have alot of nice equipment.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Very inspiring, currently i'm trying to handle rather rapid growth and its not easy being young and despite having the financials on paper to back up what i'm looking to buy, i still can't get financing. Not having that equipment is severely hindering my growth. Regardless, seeing a company built from nothing gives me hope that if i continue to work hard and plan well then things will (hopefully) work out. There are certainly some times where I ask myself what the heck i'm doing!!


----------



## toroplowman

do you have any new pics of the 4x4 5500 tow truck?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

This is when we where building it...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES

7500 2 wd


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

That was the wrong pic sorry here is my 7500 2wd


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

????


----------



## swtiih

sharp looking truck


----------



## toroplowman

looks good,,


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

the first two are of the 55 4x4 then the 7500 2wd


----------



## mike6256

Very nice!! Just watch those mirrors, I think they have a terrible blind spot.


----------



## dieseld

Love the 7500.


----------



## Stik208

Is there any business you're not into, funeral? florist? haha.


----------



## thelettuceman

nice stuff


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Funeral would be great if you had a day care in the front of the bld. You would have them for life.


----------



## mortician79

IDOCTORTREES;1299449 said:


> Funeral would be great if you had a day care in the front of the bld. You would have them for life.


And don't forget a nursing home (aka: waiting room for the funeral home).

You sir have an awesome biz.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises

well after looking at all of this thread i am truley impessed and amazed, Wade, whos ur biggest competator? (if u even have one), is brickmen out near u or any other massive companys. AWSOME WORK! and who came up with the "Little Stinkers" name? its an awsome name for a septic company. LOL


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No brickmen here
competator----lots of real good men here in the snow game
Little Stinkers---just came to me ?
Thanks, Wade Dooley


----------



## redneck farmer

Nice looking trucks, your whole operation appears to be first class


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES

New colors--new logos


----------



## Jelinek61

I kinda like that green. Must of cost you a pretty penny to redue your whole fleet. Can't really see the logo. Maybe get a better pic of the door.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

ok I will get one in the am


----------



## DaveCN5

That's 1 class A fleet. Seems like you would be an awesome man to work for. It's hard to find companies like that now a days.


----------



## G.Landscape

Why the change in colors? and Logo? I would think after so many years and soo many trucks changing the image would be tough?

p.s. Love the entire thread....great business


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Just time for a update..glad we did it...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea wade has his **** down huh, i just want to be the truck purchaser,upfitter guy well the head guy under wade himself hahaha, you know cool company raptor truck,nice office,, i can build that myself though hahaha and when i am not ordering trucks i figured wade and i can go abuse some of the fruit of his labor ,,,,,,,, we can go to conventions too, so what if the trucks leave with sleds on them,


----------



## DareDog

Any New equipment this year? or any more truck pics??


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Just the Bobcat and a few Boss plows.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Opps I for got here are some..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We bought a new chip truck and chipper. I cant find a pic of that set up ? I will get one


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Loving the equipment


----------



## Mackman

Your in the septic business too?? Whats the vac. truck for?


----------



## ryde307

Wade I have been following some of your stuff since you started the new shop build.
Congrats on the success and it shows you have worked hard and run a top notch company.

I will be in Bozeman with sleds this winter. I may have to skip a day of ridding and stop by to check out your operation.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Mackman;1503474 said:


> Your in the septic business too?? Whats the vac. truck for?


Ya, Little Stinkers Septic Service. We started in 2004. We also rent portable toilets. about 500 of them.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## SullivanSeptic

Let me know if you want to get rid of that first truck. I would put it to good use!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## DareDog

What Business arent you in???? :laughing::salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

DareDog;1503514 said:


> What Business arent you in???? :laughing::salute:


We have, Bozeman towing. starting 3 companies from the ground up is tough I think we have enough on our plate for now.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We have a lot to be thankful for...


----------



## NBI Lawn

IDOCTORTREES;1503523 said:


> We have, Bozeman towing. starting 3 companies from the ground up is tough I think we have enough on our plate for now.
> 
> .jpg[/IMG]


According to Obama "you didn't build that".


----------



## Mackman

NBI Lawn;1503731 said:


> According to Obama "you didn't build that".


:laughing::laughing: That was funny,

I saw you have a crust buster on one of your trucks. does that thing work really good?? Is it worth it?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We use it on every job. They last about 1 yr then the motor is done..I would not want to work with out one.


----------



## cat320

Wade you must some really great people out your way. with all those bussiness you have to have good people at the helm. or you would probably go nuts .


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Its all about them. Without them I could not do much


----------



## Mackman

IDOCTORTREES;1503736 said:


> We use it on every job. They last about 1 yr then the motor is done..I would not want to work with out one.


I never used one in all my years of pumping. I seen them at the pumper show. Only about 1 out of 100 tanks i would really use one. But as along as i keep working at it and backflush it i will get it all sooner or later. Maybe one day i will break down and buy one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We dont use them. No place to keep them on truck. Not to mention my guys would use them anyway. So why spend the money


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;1503996 said:


> We dont use them. No place to keep them on truck. Not to mention my guys would use them anyway. So why spend the money


Thats what im thinking. But once in a while i get a bad tank and just wish i had one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We have a 10 ft stick of 3" pvc connected to end of hose. We have an elbow on hose then pvc. Makes it much much easier to handle bad tanks. You can move it around and break up solids as u pump.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

None if my guys will pump without that pvc stick


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I think if you did use them . You would never go back..Your guys would not want to do a tank without one. We also use a pvc pipe on the end. Its like using a plow made today or 1950


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ive tried. My guys wont use them. Eventually they broke because if all the hoses piled in them. Not much room in truck with all the hose we carry


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;1504017 said:


> Ive tried. My guys wont use them. Eventually they broke because if all the hoses piled in them. Not much room in truck with all the hose we carry


I do have room on my truck. I only carry 180ft of hose. I can use the moutns like he does. I dunno imight break down and buy one. Just to give it a try. If i dont like it i can sell it to the tree doctor for 1/2 price lol :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We carry about 260ft. 7 hoses at about 30-40 ft a piece. I can't keep my guys from breaking stuff. Lol. Its amazing what they can break. I just bought a sludge sampler. I'm sure it will be broken in a week.


----------



## Mackman

260ft. F-that. I'm driving on the grass why before I drag that much hose out lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. My guys will be fired if they ever drive on grass. I don't allow it. First, our customers love us because we leave no mess whats so ever. Secondly, the truck can get stuck in a puddle.


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;1504032 said:


> Nope. My guys will be fired if they ever drive on grass. I don't allow it. First, our customers love us because we leave no mess whats so ever. Secondly, the truck can get stuck in a puddle.


I drive on the grass when ever i can ( if the homeowner is ok with it). Time is Money. Plus with my mack i have full lockers and camelback susp. So it does great off road.

BTW treeman sorry for highjacking your thread.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol. Yeah sorry. I have full lockers and hendrickson.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Mackman;1504022 said:


> I do have room on my truck. I only carry 180ft of hose. I can use the moutns like he does. I dunno imight break down and buy one. Just to give it a try. If i dont like it i can sell it to the tree doctor for 1/2 price lol :laughing:


Deal,......Less than 1 day on it..:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Full lockers here


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Very nice setup


----------

